

Every startup team should read this (in my opinion) - german
http://headrush.typepad.com/creating_passionate_users/
I got a lot of ideas from this blog, it's so bad Katty isn't posting anymore, but I keep reading old posts.<p>What do you think?
======
nailer
I think I speak for everyone here apart from two people when I ask: what on
Earth is this about?

~~~
mxh
The link is to Kathy Sierra's "people on the web are mean" (google can
doubtless explain further) post, which is followed by a lot of her favorite
pictures/graphs/bullet points about design/management/stuff. The latter are,
presumably, the things every startup team should read. The story headline
probably ought to have explained that, since the lead-in part is long, and its
meaning obscure.

